# tariffe degli zozzi



## kat's

*Bonjour!
 Je ne parviens pas à trouver la signification de cette expression...
On parle de restaurants et de tarifs et quelqu'un dit: ne vous attendez pas à des "tariffe degli zozzi"
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer?
Merci par avance de votre aide! 
Kat's*


----------



## Fooler

kat's said:


> *Bonjour!
> Je ne parviens pas à trouver la signification de cette expression...
> On parle de restaurants et de tarifs et quelqu'un dit: ne vous attendez pas à des "tariffe degli zozzi"
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer?
> Merci par avance de votre aide!
> Kat's*



Salut kat's,

Je pense que le mot a quelque chose à faire avec les ambiances familiers de certains restaurants ou bars qui sont ou ont des clients, on peut dire, en peu à la main.

J'ai trouvé ça: http://www.italianipocket.com/i-bar-degli-zozzi-vs-dress-code-parigino/

Si tu veux attend autres solutions


----------



## amandine38

Les "zozzi" sont en italie les vendeurs de sandwich/kebab/hot dog, généralement des camions garés un peu n'importe où le long des routes. Ils sont connus pour être pas chers. Ton expression veut donc dire qu'il ne faut pas s'attendre à payer pas cher.


----------



## kat's

Merci d'avoir voulu m'aider. J'apprécie le geste!
Amandine 38 vient de nous donner l'explication!

Merci infiniment! Je ne parvenais pas à trouver ce mot sur internet.
C'est merveilleux et répond parfaitement à mon attente!
Encore merci! Grazie mille!


----------



## Fooler

amandine38 said:


> Les "zozzi" sont en italie les vendeurs de sandwich/kebab/hot dog, généralement des camions garés un peu n'importe où le long des routes..........



Mmmmm...... jamais entendu comme mot pour les vendeurs dans des camions meme si je les connais.

Ciao


----------



## Youngfun

amandine38 said:


> Les "zozzi" sont en italie les vendeurs de sandwich/kebab/hot dog, généralement des camions garés un peu n'importe où le long des routes. Ils sont connus pour être pas chers. Ton expression veut donc dire qu'il ne faut pas s'attendre à payer pas cher.


Veramente a Roma si chiamano "zozzoni", che sono famosi per essere aperti tutta la notte e per fare panini giganteschi con dentro tantissime cose, per esempio una volta mangiai un panino con: salsiccia (due), formaggio, peperoni, lattuga, pomodoro, funghi, melanzane, ecc. 
Tipico chi fa nottata fino a tardi e poi ha fame compra un panino "dal zozzone".

"Zozzo" in genere significa semplicemente "sporco", anche per riferirsi a locali poco curati, con arredamento non raffinato, con servizio semplice. Nel blog stesso è spiegato più in basso.


----------

